# Who's got thier pumpkins out?!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi guys!

Happy Halloween to all of you who do the halloween thing!  
I would love to see some of your pumpkins and kiddies if they are dressing up to go out on tues!

I hope everyone is safe no matter what they do... I'll try not to drink myself stupid tommorow :X

Here is a friends pumpkin!








Synirr http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=4129&hl=pumpkin&st=36


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

oooooo....scary!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't need to repeat myself....that's WICKED/COOL/AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya i thought that was great ^^... She has lots of patience... O_O


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

That has got to be the most awesome carved pumpkin I've ever seen!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No pumpkin photos yet.. dunno if my mum will take any photos but if she does i'll post...

I got mighty trashed on friday.. Small pic of me as a senorita or somthing... :3


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome pumpkin! LOL my daughter wanted to do a seal on one (she is very, very bad at drawing anything but seals) but I said NO! LOL I know who would have to deal with the mess even though she is a teenager.

Hope all had a safe and happy halloween  Now to fight the sugar rush the kids will be on for the next few weeks.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Small pic of me as a senorita or somthing... :3


Hola senorita, usted es muy bonito


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> No pumpkin photos yet.. dunno if my mum will take any photos but if she does i'll post...
> 
> I got mighty trashed on friday.. Small pic of me as a senorita or somthing... :3


"Or something"... señoritas don't get as visibly drunk as that  heehhee


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Hola senorita, usted es muy bonito


So she's a very attractive guy?
(That's what you said. Just FYI)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROFL.... Ummm.. Thanks?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Pablo said:


> So she's a very attractive guy?
> (That's what you said. Just FYI)


Ooops! My spanish needs some work obviously 

Aside from the major mistake, it's nice to see that I at least remembered most of the words! Not bad for the tiny spanish lesson I got while on my honeymoon in Mexico over a year ago!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL thats amazing... I can say... "je le pantelon bleu?..." somthing somthing..

I think i said i am the blue pants? rofl


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> "je le pantelon bleu?..." somthing somthing..


but can you say it in spanish? lol


----------

